# Universal Drivers for a USB Microphone



## Audity01 (Apr 8, 2008)

I purchased a Samson C01U USB Condensor Microphone as it was Plug n Play and sounded so easy to set up, not to mention the promising reviews. However, two months later and I'm still trying to figure out how to get the #[email protected]!%$! working.

Initially, the microphone was not recognised by Windows at all. Based on the fact that I had to download a universal MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) driver to get my MP3 player working, I'm thinking I may need to download one to make my microphone work (note: all my other USB devices work and are recognised fine). I might have deleted or moved the universal driver required by the device to function correctly in the past. There was a driver provided by Samson which I tried, which worked but the sound levels are almost inaudible so I want to try with the Windows default driver.

So, if someone can tell me which driver I require and where it can be found on a Win XP Pro installation CD, I'd be grateful.

Thanks,

-AudiTy =o


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have a;ll windows updates like SP3?

When you installed the driver supplied with the microphone you say the level was low...did you try to go to Sounds in Control panel and adjust the volume for the mic and maybe turn on the mic boost...as when I install rthe driver for my Mic you can hardly hear it also until I do some adjustments


----------



## Audity01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, I have not updated to SP3, I am still using SP2. I am fully up to speed with Windows Update. I have also maximised all the sound properties for playback and recording to no avail.

-AudiTy =o


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Read this

http://www.warnas.net/welcome/index.php/2005/12/01/samson-c01u-usb-microphone/


----------



## Audity01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, I've already read this though.

The problem I had here was that, in the instructions below, where it says '*select the USB Audio Device'* mine says 'Samson Audio (WDM)'. Plus, these instructions require a native Windows driver to replace the Samson driver, but I don't think I have one.

Also, if I do continue to use 'Samson Audio (WDM)' driver it just says it can't find the Samson driver on the HDD.



> *3.* In the subsection ' Sound, Video and Game controllers' select the item 'Samson audio (WDM)' and select 'properties'. Click on 'update driver' and select 'Install From A List Or Specific Location'. Press 'Next' and select 'Don't Search, I Will Select The Driver To Install'.
> 
> Toggle the checkbox for 'show compatible hardware' and from the list on the left *select the 'USB Audio Device'*. This is the roll-back to the default driver that Windows selects. After that, Windows will also change the entry Samson C01U in the list of USB-controllers back to ' Composite USB Device'. (You may have to do this manually, in my case it was automatic.)


-AudiTy =o


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried that Mic on another PC to see how it works?


----------



## Audity01 (Apr 8, 2008)

No I don't have ready access to another PC but I know a lot of people on Amazon reviews have had success with the mic so I'm pretty sure it's not that the device is faulty because it has worked to some extent on my PC. After quite a bit of my own research I'm almost certain it's the SoftPre software that is buggy and with the native Windows driver I'm hoping things will be resolved.

Have you any idea which native driver Windows might use with a USB microphone?

-AudiTy =o


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have the Operating System on Disk and any reason for not updating to SP3?


----------



## Audity01 (Apr 8, 2008)

I do have a WinXP installation disk which I can get the driver from, once I know which one it is 

The reason I have not upgraded to SP3 was because at the time I considered it, some months ago, it was still in the beta stages and SP2 was working absolutely fine anyway. So I figured if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I'll look into upgrading later, unless it will solve my problem now?

-AudiTy =o


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I would try the sp3 update first and also uninstall the driver that came with the Microphone and then see if windows sees it.


----------

